# MacCubeTime data to Excel?



## Dee Ehn Eff (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello there. I've lurked these boards for a while, this is my first post.

I'm trying to export my time data from MacCubeTime to excel. I'd like to be able to make charts showing my progress, averages, etc.

I was able to find the data file and convert it to an XML plist. I'm not a programmer so at this point I don't really know what to do.

Here is the file I'm talking about. Its about 3.4MB. I'd appreciate any help.


----------

